# Purestrains



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I gotta hand it to gw, the purestrain colour scheme is pretty sweet. I love the new variant of genestealer model too, and I really hope they can bring these guys out in their own box. 










Not quite finished, but almost there.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

There looking sweet.


----------

